# Dual graphics card or a single high end graphic card



## Gamersam (May 11, 2012)

is it better to have a dual Saphire hd 7770 running in crossfire or a single saphire 7870 graphic card because the benchmarks in 3dmark 11 show that the dual 7770 is better.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

I think 7870 is a better option here. If you wanna go for Crossfire then you need to consider medium range GPUs like HD 6850, HD 6870, GTX 560 etc. Crossfire of value segment GPUs like HD 7770 or HD 6770 are not recommended because

i. Their performance is not enough to handle games @ highest settings.
ii. The amount of money you'll save for not going for a high end single card will be lesser than the amount you need to spend to get a CF/SLI enabled motherboard and a premium PSU.
iii. You'll also need a good and big cabinet for it.

If you go with cards like HD 6870 or GTX 560 Multi-GPU then it is okay because at 1080P resolution a HD 6870 still performs better than HD 7950.


----------



## vickybat (May 11, 2012)

If you want to go the multigpu route, then its recommended to start from cards of 7850 level or higher. Or else go for a good single gpu. The points made by cilus explains everything neatly.

Tell us your budget for your gpu and we can suggest accordingly.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2012)

^^ may be around 15k 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/155595-new-gaming-pc-under-60k.html


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

One word, microstutter, google it.


----------



## vickybat (May 13, 2012)

^^ Adaptive vsync kind of takes care of micro stuttering issues. But only works on nvidia gpu's i.e 5 and 6 series.


----------

